# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Fear of Finasteride

## Notcoolanymore

Now first off I want to make it clear that I understand that there are real potential side effects with the use of finasteride.  I am sure there are people that have suffered these side effects and feel bad for those people.

With that out of the way.  I am sick and tired of all the paranoia that has been created and spread across the internet, including this website about the use of fin.  Unfortunately fin is the best(or one of the best) thing we have going when it comes to the battle of hairloss.  Too many men are not using this drug because of an irrational fear of its potential side effects. 

I was in the same boat as these men until this past Wednesday.  I have literally been going back and fourth many times within the past week whether or not I should give fin a try.  Finally I just said screw it, talked to my doctor, and got a prescription.  I paid full price(67.99) for generic finasteride, and popped my first pill Wed afternoon.  No sides to speak of so far.  I will definitely let you know if I do experience any.

I am hoping that I can reach as many people as possible who are suffering from hairloss, and let them know that they should give fin a try.  Of course talk to your doctor first and make sure you are in good health.  You should follow the same advice as you would when using *any* prescription drug.  Keep an eye on your body.  If you are suffering from sides, discontinue the drug and things should be back to normal in a short time.  I am not calling people who have suffered life long side effects liars, but most likely they had other stuff going on with their body to cause them to react to finasteride the way they did.

The fear of fin and even minoxidil resulted in not doing anything to attempt to stop my hairloss.  Don't make the same mistake I did and wait 15 years before you decide to try the best thing we have!

----------


## BigThinker

I delayed taking for only about two months out of fear of the drug -- I still regret it.  Wonder how much more hair I would have.  Probably not _that_ much, but some.

People who have MPB in the early stages need to GET. ON. FIN. or accept baldness.  There is no other option.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I waited way too long to try anything because of fear.  I've had scalp problems since my teens so I didn't use minoxidil because I heard that it would irritate my scalp.  I didn't want to try fin because of the sexual sides.  I know the potential for side effects are there, but I highly doubt my d#*k is going to fall like people on the internet will try to make you believe.

I will always wonder what if I started on fin and minox earlier.  "What if's" suck.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Still afraid to use fin...

----------


## 25 going on 65

If I could go back in time I would start fin or dut before the first signs of MPB.

----------


## chrisis

> People who have MPB in the early stages need to GET. ON. FIN. or accept baldness.  There is no other option.


 I'm using minoxidil, Regenepure shampoo and I had hair surgery.

Propecia is optional.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

If you were able to stabilize your hairloss without fin, I guess it is possible to not use it after surgery.  I am still glad I chose to give it a try.  Way to early to tell if it will work or if I will get sides.  Just knowing that at I am at least doing what I can to try to stop/slow down my hairloss has given me some peace of mind.  Not sure if that makes sense, but my state of mind has been much more positive since starting the meds.

----------


## BigThinker

> If you were able to stabilize your hairloss without fin, I guess it is possible to not use it after surgery.  I am still glad I chose to give it a try.  Way to early to tell if it will work or if I will get sides.  Just knowing that at I am at least doing what I can to try to stop/slow down my hairloss has given me some peace of mind.  Not sure if that makes sense, but my state of mind has been much more positive since starting the meds.


 Itch is gone, hair that hasn't shed is thick and strong, dark hairs popping up quarter of an inch out of my current hairline.  If I wasn't on fin I would have went crazy by now.

At one point I questioned if my libido was affected.  Started lifting heavy and frequently and I can't even keep my mind off sex for more than 30 seconds.  I'm in the best shape of my life and if I save my hair, life will be pretty much perfect.

----------


## BigThinker

> If I could go back in time I would start fin or dut before the first signs of MPB.


 Same.  I get bummed thinking about lost time but what's done is done.  I wish I would have just saw a dermatologist and not sought help from websites saturated by fear mongers.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Exactly, cant go back in time.  Glad I finally made the decision to give fin a try.  5 days so far, no sides really to report.

----------


## KO1

The worst mistake of my life was not getting on and staying fin as early as possible. People talk about fin ruining their lives, not taking finasteride has destroyed my life.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> The worst mistake of my life was not getting on and staying fin as early as possible. People talk about fin ruining their lives, not taking finasteride has destroyed my life.


 Every guy here needed a hair mentor when he was younger to teach him about this shit. To tell him to get on meds at the FIRST sign of hair loss, if not sooner

----------


## deuce

I know I am in the same boat.  Well I actually went through with it and bit the bullet in September 2011.  The first few days were fine then I could feel my heart beat really weird.  I do not know if it was in my head or really a side.  I got off of it.  I think it was in my head because my cousin said he had an irregular heartbeat on it.  I was also discontinuing my anti depressant that week so that may have had something to do with it.  I also had the same thing happen on rogaine around that time..  But I took rogaine back in 2004 and never had that side effect because I was not thinking about it.  I also recently started back rogaine a couple of months ago and I have been doing fine because my mind has been occupied.  I am getting my proscar in two weeks from my urologist and I am going to try it again, but recently I talked to my friend and he just had to discontinue his proscar use because of impotenence and gyno.  So this makes me apprehensive, but everyone is different.

----------


## KO1

> Every guy here needed a hair mentor when he was younger to teach him about this shit. To tell him to get on meds at the FIRST sign of hair loss, if not sooner


 Seriously, I wish somebody had told me these things years ago. That's one of the reasons I'm so adamant about the issue and continue to advocate this drug.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Every guy here needed a hair mentor when he was younger to teach him about this shit. To tell him to get on meds at the FIRST sign of hair loss, if not sooner


 This Exactly!  If I would have had somebody to just tell me the options that are out there, I would be in much better shape than I am now.

----------


## deuce

Can someone be my hair mentor?

----------


## BigThinker

> Can someone be my hair mentor?


 Not much to be mentored.  Get on the big 3.

Throughout the ordeal, many of us get frustrated and paranoid about things.  Try not to let it affect your life (often easier said than done).

It's not worth listening to individual anecdotal outcomes for the treatments.  Read the literature, instill confidence within yourself of the drugs, and do your best to not think about it.  Combing the internet you will find every outcome to every drug; someone has had every side effect you can imagine.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Like Bigthinker said, everybody who is suffering from MPB should get on the big 3.  Also, give them time to work.  Keep an eye on your body for sides.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

if anyone is ever afraid of side effects. look at side effects of any common anti-depressant. i looked up side effects of a medicine i take called lexapro the other day just for kicks. i about SHIT my pants

----------


## Jcm800

> if anyone is ever afraid of side effects. look at side effects of any common anti-depressant. i looked up side effects of a medicine i take called lexapro the other day just for kicks. i about SHIT my pants


 Fair enough, but does your medication grow tits for you, or shrink your dick?

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

those things you listed happen over time. lexapro can stop your breathing and cause seizures to name a few things

----------


## 25 going on 65

> if anyone is ever afraid of side effects. look at side effects of any common anti-depressant. i looked up side effects of a medicine i take called lexapro the other day just for kicks. i about SHIT my pants


 Yes antidepressants gave me some pretty noticeable sides. The sexual sides on celexa were mainly the ones that bothered me.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I come to this forum pretty regularly. It is a shame how many people come here and continue to hurt other hair loss sufferers.  This should be a place where people come to get the latest information and support from other people who are dealing with hair loss.  Instead it is a place where people will do everything they can to scare people into not treating their hair loss.  I was reading a thread earlier today and there was this young guy turning somebody away from fin because of sides, which he never even experienced himself.  I have heard countless others doing the same thing.  In almost every thread you will see some negative comments about some guys losing his D!#K or growing tits.  It is just ridiculous the amount of fear that is spread through this forum.  

I would be willing to bet that if you had 100 men browse this forum for a few hours then give put them on sugar pills which they believed to be finasteride, a large percentage of them would claim they now have some sort of sexual sides, brain fog, testicle shrinkage, etc.

I understand that there are some who have suffered from sides.  Why this happens is another topic for another thread.  For the MOST men, sides WILL NOT be an issue.

I am sorry if you are unable to use fin or refuse to do so out of fear.  You are not helping anybody by steering them away from the most effective treatment that is available.  How many of these people who are scared away from fin will end up finally taking it years in the future when it is way too late?

----------


## Dan26

I think, especially for younger guys, or guys in early stages of hairloss, who are worried about taking fin, the situation should be approached in a more _reasonable_ way...

eg.. Young dude not much signs of hairloss thinking of fin but scared

response: 'hey there little slugger, luckily ya still got a big ol mop up top, but if ya think your losin it, ya probably are, and it's best to start taking action now. No rush kiddo, but why dont ya head on to your doctor, have a chat, get some tests, then reevaluate. If ya decide to give fin a shot, air on the side of caution and start at a low dose  :Smile:  '

You could argue over this approach being worthwhile, or if the science makes it reasonable/plausable, but thats not really the point. The point is to give comfort and peace of mind to a poor bloake that has yet to fully realize the impact this will have on him!

----------


## mpb47

> Now first off I want to make it clear that I understand that there are real potential side effects with the use of finasteride.  I am sure there are people that have suffered these side effects and feel bad for those people.
> 
> With that out of the way.  I am sick and tired of all the paranoia that has been created and spread across the internet, including this website about the use of fin.  Unfortunately fin is the best(or one of the best) thing we have going when it comes to the battle of hairloss.  Too many men are not using this drug because of an irrational fear of its potential side effects. 
> 
> 
> The fear of fin and even minoxidil resulted in not doing anything to attempt to stop my hairloss.  Don't make the same mistake I did and wait 15 years before you decide to try the best thing we have!


 Drugs act differently for each person. Some people have had real problems .

About 10 years ago I had great results with propecia after trying minox alone. At that time minox was not enough. Propecia worked much better than I expected- I grew back hair more than some women have, but around 5 years I got off due to problems. Whether it was the propecia or something else I will never know for sure.

As far as the minox alone, for some that's all they can do. At some point my loss slowed down and minox alone gave me decent results. Not nearly as good as propecia but at least slowed down my progression. If they can only use minox then that is ok because it is better than doing nothing and giving up.

A few weeks ago posters in another thread convinced me to give propecia another try. But this time I am going about it slow, some would not agree but this way is better than not taking it at all. Next Sat it will be a month and if all is still well, then I will increase to 2x a week. And so on and so on.

But I am still scared so I feel for the guys who won't/can't use it. 

Don't criticize them- if anything be like Desmond and gently convince them to try it in small doses like I am doing. 

I am crossing my fingers I will get lucky again and in a year from now will have hair that will make women jealous  :Smile: 

good luck to everyone no matter what course you take!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I believe that sides can be very real, and have happened to some fin users.  I truly believe that, but the mass hysteria that people have created on the internet over the use of the drug is just ridiculous.  

I have no problem with people being smart about fin or other prescription drugs to be honest with you.  You are doing the smart thing by micro dosing and easing back into the drug.  I am definitely not telling people to shove a bunch of pills down their throat.   

I don't like prescription drugs, or even over the counter drugs.  I don't even like taking aspirin unless completely necessary.  But as far as hair loss is concerned, options are very limited.  We don't need to continue to spread and scare people out of treating their hair loss.

----------


## mpb47

> I believe that sides can be very real, and have happened to some fin users.  I truly believe that, but the mass hysteria that people have created on the internet over the use of the drug is just ridiculous.


 
One dr had a decent explanation about the sides. He said often a man could be developing other health issues and would get the "sides" sooner or later regardless. And propecia could be a coincidence or maybe just push them over the edge of what was going to happen anyway. He mentioned diabetes and a few years ago I was very close to developing it and did have propecia sides even thought I had been off of it for like 5 years or so at the time.
Not saying this is true all the time, but maybe this might be true for some who have problems.




> I have no problem with people being smart about fin or other prescription drugs to be honest with you.  You are doing the smart thing by micro dosing and easing back into the drug.  I am definitely not telling people to shove a bunch of pills down their throat.


 Agree and think maybe more people would try it if they ease into it.





> I don't like prescription drugs, or even over the counter drugs.  I don't even like taking aspirin unless completely necessary.  But as far as hair loss is concerned, options are very limited.  We don't need to continue to spread and scare people out of treating their hair loss.


 Yea I wish I didn't have to use it or anything for that matter. But even though my loss has slowed down, minox alone is not enough to stop it. For me propecia was the only thing that ever really stopped and reversed my loss both front and back.

So far so good.. will increase dose frequency starting next week.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I can't get through a day around here without having to read a post from somebody about how fin destroyed their life.  It's just getting worse and worse by the day.  Many of these guys will take fin, and on the first day feel a tingle in their testicles, and stop taking the med.  They become the newest members of the anti-fin movement and probably create an account on the anti propecia(I don't even want to mention the name) website.  The sad thing is, these are the same guys that will return to these forums years later.  Only now they are more advanced on the norwood scale and ready to give fin another try.  Thinking they can turn their NW5 or worse into a NW2.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I can't get through a day around here without having to read a post from somebody about how fin destroyed their life.  It's just getting worse and worse by the day.  Many of these guys will take fin, and on the first day feel a tingle in their testicles, and stop taking the med.  They become the newest members of the anti-fin movement and probably create an account on the anti propecia(I don't even want to mention the name) website.  The sad thing is, these are the same guys that will return to these forums years later.  Only now they are more advanced on the norwood scale and ready to give fin another try.  Thinking they can turn their NW5 or worse into a NW2.


 At this point I know of no side effect that would stop me from continuing dut/fin. Hair is so important to image....I used to worry about gyno but compared to going bald it is nothing
Persistent ED would suck but I am not worried about that.

----------


## Proper

Yes, I believe there are sides also but like mentioned above. The drug works different for different people. The fear does not help and makes people believe they are deeper in the hole than they actually are. Anything is more likely to get a bad review when there has been a negative experience or just people spreading fear from hatred or whatever the reason may be. 

Look at reviews for restaurants for example, they usually have more negative reviews than good. And if they are as bad as people say they are, the place wouldn't have been open for so long and be losing money. I usually do a quick glance at a place before I order from them and see a lot of negative things and usually about 80&#37; of the time, its not as bad as people claim to be. And if it turns out good, no one really, except for a select few actually feels the need to tell others how good its been because it satisfied their taste buds decides to put up a positive review to *help* others decide. Its easier to have the urge to put things down.

Different people have different views, some are pessimistic, some are optimistic, while others are neutral and this greatly affects the judgement of a certain topic , etc for others. Theres not much we can do but offer our own experiences and try to use that as evidence for a positive benefit. Thats why the world is in such a shithole; everyone thinks they are right.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I believe sides can be very real.  But the guys that spread false statistics and other BS around the internet about Fin need to stop what they are doing.  I would be pissed too if I could not take the best defense against hair loss, but to scare people away from the best thing we have is just wrong.

----------


## Jcm800

> I believe sides can be very real.  But the guys that spread false statistics and other BS around the internet about Fin need to stop what they are doing.  I would be pissed too if I could not take the best defense against hair loss, but to scare people away from the best thing we have is just wrong.


 I'm scared of taking it. Equally, I'm glad I've been warned by others, but then again I'm depressed losing hair never knowing if I'd benefit from the drug or eternally regret trying it..

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I avoided taking it at first because of fear also.  Going to my Dr. and talking to somebody with "facts" about the drug helped ease my fears just a bit.  Finally I just said screw it.  I did not want to get to NW6 and wonder what if.   It is your body and your decision, but I am glad I at least gave it a shot, and so far I am happy with the results.  If you ever do work up the courage to take it, do your best to not think about sides and give your body some time to adjust to it.  Meaning don't quit after a couple of days of a mild ball ache.

----------


## StuckInARut

People who continue to procrastinate about taking Finasteride because they are worried about sides should NOT take Finasteride, period. 

They will continually look for and find something to attribute as a side effect. They will put themselves through mental chaos thinking about side-effects and I truly believe the mind is a powerful tool.

I was on the fence about starting Fin for about 6.5 months not so much out of fear but rather I was saving it as a last resort. I have been on it for 6 months now and they only side-effect I've experienced was ball ache for 2 days at the very beginning. I think most guys experience this anyway as their body gets used to the drop in DHT.

Seriously though you just have to think positive and not worry about possible sides. Choose a suitable time of the day (ie: first thing in the morning or right before bed) to pop a pill and move on with your normal routine. If any noticeable side-effects do occur just discontinue use. I know I would have rather tried it and got sides than to have not and always wondered if it would have saved my hair or not. The choice is ultimately up you.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> People who continue to procrastinate about taking Finasteride because they are worried about sides should NOT take Finasteride, period. 
> 
> They will continually look for and find something to attribute as a side effect. They will put themselves through mental chaos thinking about side-effects and I truly believe the mind is a powerful tool.
> 
> I was on the fence about starting Fin for about 6.5 months not so much out of fear but rather I was saving it as a last resort. I have been on it for 6 months now and they only side-effect I've experienced was ball ache for 2 days at the very beginning. I think most guys experience this anyway as their body gets used to the drop in DHT.
> 
> Seriously though you just have to think positive and not worry about possible sides. Choose a suitable time of the day (ie: first thing in the morning or right before bed) to pop a pill and move on with your normal routine. If any noticeable side-effects do occur just discontinue use. I know I would have rather tried it and got sides than to have not and always wondered if it would have saved my hair or not. The choice is ultimately up you.


 I was just going to quote the first couple of sentences of this post.  But, this entire post hit the nail on the head.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> People who continue to procrastinate about taking Finasteride because they are worried about sides should NOT take Finasteride, period. 
> 
> They will continually look for and find something to attribute as a side effect. They will put themselves through mental chaos thinking about side-effects and I truly believe the mind is a powerful tool.
> 
> I was on the fence about starting Fin for about 6.5 months not so much out of fear but rather I was saving it as a last resort. I have been on it for 6 months now and they only side-effect I've experienced was ball ache for 2 days at the very beginning. I think most guys experience this anyway as their body gets used to the drop in DHT.
> 
> Seriously though you just have to think positive and not worry about possible sides. Choose a suitable time of the day (ie: first thing in the morning or right before bed) to pop a pill and move on with your normal routine. If any noticeable side-effects do occur just discontinue use. I know I would have rather tried it and got sides than to have not and always wondered if it would have saved my hair or not. The choice is ultimately up you.


 This is reasonable advice. But personally I would just recommend doing what I did....say f*ck it, hair is too important, even if I get sides I am going to take this drug.
Once you get to a point where gyno, libido, depression, etc. matter less than hair, you become immune to the fear

----------


## mpb47

> People who continue to procrastinate about taking Finasteride because they are worried about sides should NOT take Finasteride, period. 
> 
> They will continually look for and find something to attribute as a side effect. They will put themselves through mental chaos thinking about side-effects and I truly believe the mind is a powerful tool.
> 
> I was on the fence about starting Fin for about 6.5 months not so much out of fear but rather I was saving it as a last resort. I have been on it for 6 months now and they only side-effect I've experienced was ball ache for 2 days at the very beginning. I think most guys experience this anyway as their body gets used to the drop in DHT.
> 
> Seriously though you just have to think positive and not worry about possible sides. Choose a suitable time of the day (ie: first thing in the morning or right before bed) to pop a pill and move on with your normal routine. If any noticeable side-effects do occur just discontinue use. I know I would have rather tried it and got sides than to have not and always wondered if it would have saved my hair or not. The choice is ultimately up you.


 I was on the fence for a long time due to issues in the past. But in the past, I had very good results from propecia, much better than I expected..but still.

So I stayed on just minox to see how things would go. Because my mpb, at least at this time is very slow, minox worked really well and I would recommended it to anyone esp if you can't do propecia. 

But still I could tell by photos that I was slowly progressing and that was part of the push. But the biggest reason was a thread by a person who I could tell was well educated. He was doing what I had been reading about : taking it in lower and less frequent doses to see how it goes. If there is a  serious problem, you can always back out.   This was a a good idea from a level headed person so that pushed me over the edge and have been on it again since July.  People have fears about this drug - I was scared and don't mind admitting it.  Instead of bashing people due to their fears, give them a 3rd option like some of are now doing. One HT doc said that he has had some patients that had problems but they could tolerate propecia and still get  results by using it once a week.  So anyone out there on the fence, consider a low dose rather than doing nothing. Read some of the studies on pubmed- .20 works almost as good a 1mg. If this low dose will just stop my mpb, I will be happy. And also the first guy on my mothers side in years not to end up with that darn horseshoe. So a low dose is worth the risk for me and hopefully will convince others on the fence to give it a shot.

----------


## Jcm800

One reason I am on the fence is I think I may have prostate issues, am seeing my Dr this week, if I have he may prescribe Proscar or Dut anyway. If I haven't got issues, I'll ask his advice about taking Fin, tho when I asked before, he basically said every drug has side effects, go for it!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> One reason I am on the fence is I think I may have prostate issues, am seeing my Dr this week, if I have he may prescribe Proscar or Dut anyway. If I haven't got issues, I'll ask his advice about taking Fin, tho when I asked before, he basically said every drug has side effects, go for it!


 Smart move.  Getting advice from a Dr is always better than getting it from a bunch of paranoid guys on the internet.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Halloween will be hear in a few weeks and I am trying to think of something that will just scare the hell out of people.  I am thinking of going out as a propecia bottle.  That should get a bunch of guys running for their lives.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Its not stupid that there is paranoia about a drug what can you give you ****ed up side effects don't matter how rare...if you never had any effects you are lucky fair does but its common sense not to try something what can **** you up...well it should be common sense...but this IS just my opinion guys if you want to take fin then what ever makes you happy i cant control your life at the end of the day its up to you but remember MY opinion.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> its common sense not to try something what can **** you up...well it should be common sense....


 This would mean it is common sense not to try aspirin, tylenol, alcoholic beverages, antihistamines for allergies, cortisone, or many dietary supplements

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> This would mean it is common sense not to try aspirin, tylenol, alcoholic beverages, antihistamines for allergies, cortisone, or many dietary supplements


 that would be assuming 1 in 20 people get sides from those things, which isn't the case

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> This would mean it is common sense not to try aspirin, tylenol, alcoholic beverages, antihistamines for allergies, cortisone, or many dietary supplements


 

I dont try any you just mentioned there...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Its not stupid that there is paranoia about a drug what can you give you ****ed up side effects don't matter how rare...if you never had any effects you are lucky fair does but its common sense not to try something what can **** you up...well it should be common sense...but this IS just my opinion guys if you want to take fin then what ever makes you happy i cant control your life at the end of the day its up to you but remember MY opinion.


 What makes me laugh the most is many of the anti fin guys are pro RU.  As if it is safer or smarter to put an untested, experimental, mixed by average Joe Blow's, chemical on the scalp to be absorbed.  Can it get any closer to the brain?  People are more concerned with their dick then their brain!  How silly is this.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> What makes me laugh the most is many of the anti fin guys are pro RU.  As if it is safer or smarter to put an untested, experimental, mixed by average Joe Blow's, chemical on the scalp to be absorbed.  Can it get any closer to the brain?  People are more concerned with their dick then their brain!  How silly is this.


 are you implying fin doesn't effect your brain?

----------


## 25 going on 65

At least DannyBoyy seems consistent. I agree Notcoolanymore, guys who think they are playing it safe by groupbuying chemicals from Asia & mixing it in their kitchens are funny

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> What makes me laugh the most is many of the anti fin guys are pro RU.  As if it is safer or smarter to put an untested, experimental, mixed by average Joe Blow's, chemical on the scalp to be absorbed.  Can it get any closer to the brain?  People are more concerned with their dick then their brain!  How silly is this.


 

Lol regardless i dont do any of it the only thing i tried was a shampoo for my dandruff (dont worry wasnt made by "joe blows" lol) thinking it was the dandruff fault i was balding...stupid i know but i was stupid and young and desperate (even though i didnt try anything else to really try and help myself)...but even then i hardly tried the shampoo probably about a week (fully) then every now and again afterwards(i kept going back to head and shoulders) for a bit then stopped...kinda proves deep down i cant of cared that much about it in the end otherwise i would of kept using it (wouldnt of worked anyway it was mainly for scalp, skin problems etc but i didnt know this)...i went back to head and shoulders fully(i was about 17,18 at this point) and stayed with it ever since.

----------


## mpb47

> What makes me laugh the most is many of the anti fin guys are pro RU.  As if it is safer or smarter to put an untested, experimental, mixed by average Joe Blow's, chemical on the scalp to be absorbed.  Can it get any closer to the brain?  People are more concerned with their dick then their brain!  How silly is this.


 Devil's advocate:

When you think you are having symptoms, then go online and read page after page about them being due to propecia, it is easy to fall into the trap of fear, even without scientific proof. That is what scared me off of it. I had no idea what was making me feel bad and didn't even consider propecia till I went online.


On the other hand, there is no real data on all this experimental stuff. That doesn't mean it doesn't work, just means no one knows for sure. So I went back with what I know. Propecia worked well for me the first time and there is plenty of clinical trials to back up it's effectiveness. Plus it's a lot cheaper than the experimental stuff. If the experimental stuff really works, there should be clinical trials at some point...till then I will stick with what I know works for me.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> are you implying fin doesn't effect your brain?


 No.  My point is, substituting fin for an experimental drug that we know very little about it silly.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Devil's advocate:
> 
> When you think you are having symptoms, then go online and read page after page about them being due to propecia, it is easy to fall into the trap of fear, even without scientific proof. That is what scared me off of it. I had no idea what was making me feel bad and didn't even consider propecia till I went online.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, there is no real data on all this experimental stuff. That doesn't mean it doesn't work, just means no one knows for sure. So I went back with what I know. Propecia worked well for me the first time and there is plenty of clinical trials to back up it's effectiveness. Plus it's a lot cheaper than the experimental stuff. If the experimental stuff really works, there should be clinical trials at some point...till then I will stick with what I know works for me.


 I know where you are coming from.  I delayed using fin because of the horror stories.  I just want to make it clear that I am not denying that fin sides can be real.  I just don't believe they are as common as some try to make us believe.

I agree, experimental stuff can work.  But buying stuff that needs to be mixed, and having users decide on the concentration they need.  No clinical data, not very reassuring.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> No.  My point is, substituting fin for an experimental drug that we know very little about it silly.


 it's not really that silly if you get sides from fin and have absolutely no choice

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I just ordered a two year supply of fin.  Just thought you guys might want to know.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> it's not really that silly if you get sides from fin and have absolutely no choice


 If you truly get sides from fin and seek out other options, it is not silly.  Using any untested experimental drug hoping it is a safe alternative is silly.  Key word being "experimental".  Who the hell knows what sides(long or short term) this stuff is going to cause?!

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> If you truly get sides from fin and seek out other options, it is not silly.  Using any untested experimental drug hoping it is a safe alternative is silly.  Key word being "experimental".  Who the hell knows what sides(long or short term) this stuff is going to cause?!


 there's only one way to find out. and if they're from a trusted source I highly doubt sides could be worse than an internal dht inhibitor

----------


## Dan26

> If you truly get sides from fin and seek out other options, it is not silly.  Using any untested experimental drug hoping it is a safe alternative is silly.  Key word being "experimental".  Who the hell knows what sides(long or short term) this stuff is going to cause?!


 Is best to use fin/dut to maintain and for density, but i completely condone using experimental to attack the hairline if u start to lose ground! Of course research must be done and there must be many studies (including human ones, like CB, PSI etc) showing safety.

I think if many had the choice they would use fin/dut even if they were not approved for hairloss or did not have long term studies, lets be honest with ourselves! I believe Spencer even got a hold of fin before it went through clinical trials for hairloss.

----------


## drybone

> I just ordered a two year supply of fin.  Just thought you guys might want to know.


 Can I ask what it cost? I pay $27 bucks for a 4 month supply. I cut 5mg pills into 4  :Cool:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Can I ask what it cost? I pay $27 bucks for a 4 month supply. I cut 5mg pills into 4


 
$131 and some change from inhouse.  It's cool you can get a script for proscar.  I will try to get one the next time I see my doc, but I doubt he will.  He doesn't know a damn thing about hair loss.  He didn't even want to prescribe me fin.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am browsing this forum while I wait for my girl friend to get ready so we can go get something to eat.  So while browsing the forum I notice there are so many threads that end up being used as a place to debate propecia.  Well I wont even call it debate because most of the statements made are not even supported by any fact at all.  It's the same guys every time, giving the same anti fin message.  Spewing the same garbage each and every time.  This is a hair loss forum!  This is suppose to be a place where guys can come to get information and help to treat their hair loss.  There are 2 things proven to work,  THAT'S IT!  These same guys come here and discourage people from using the only proven thing that can save their hair.  There is a forum already created for this type of crap and it's called propeciahelp.  That should be your home site, not this one!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I do believe some people do have sides, but I also believe that some of the sides are in the mind.  Young guys want to take propecia and decide to research it and find a bunch of one sided garbage.

Just a quick little nugget of information for those that don't believe sides can be imaginary.  I was listening to one of Spencers older broadcasts of the bald show and they discussed a propecia study where more guys in the placebo group claimed to be suffering sexual sides than the group actually taking propecia.  

If you are on the fence trying to decide whether to take the drug, just think about that.  For all you guys focusing and sides and thinking it will happen, it definitely will.

----------


## drybone

Hey dude. 

I fought this fight with these guys last year. They come in waves. We go weeks , even months without them but when one pops up they all seem to come out of the woodwork. 

These are guys who went too bald so when they tried it , it didnt do anything or was way too late. And some are the guys who had side effects so they couldnt continue. Still others took it religiously, and it did nothing for them or they think it did nothing. 

You are absolutely correct. They are here to share their pain and hope you have pain too. They dont want you to succeed . If you fail, it justified why they failed. 

So ignore them.  :Smile:  This has been talked about over and over and its always the same horsecrap . 4% of men get noticeable side effects that could cause you to stop taking it. Long term effects are urban legend.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Im pretty sure the people who say fin is bad etc mean no god damn harm maybe they are trying to look out for others cause fin messed them up and they are just warning others...yeah maybe some are to strict maybe some are over the top etc but its only cause they are probably trying to help would you rather they lie and say fin dont hurt you?...you guys have a brain use it its just opinions on here its up to you lot what you want to do no one is forcing anyone to not have fin...it is THAT simple they only stating the truth that fin can(theres a chance you be fine) mess you up but end of the day it is YOU who has the last word it is THAT simple.

----------


## Dan26

> im pretty sure the people who say fin is bad etc mean no god damn harm maybe they are trying to look out for others cause fin messed them up and they are just warning others...yeah maybe some are to strict maybe some are over the top etc but its only cause they are probably trying to help would you rather they lie and say fin dont hurt you?...you guys have a brain use it its just opinions on here its up to you lot what you want to do no one is forcing anyone to not have fin...it is that simple they only stating the truth that fin can(theres a chance you be fine) mess you up but end of the day it is you who has the last word it is that simple.


 +100

----------


## drybone

> *Im pretty sure the people who say fin is bad etc mean no god damn harm maybe they are trying to look out for others cause fin messed them up and they are just warning others*...yeah maybe some are to strict maybe some are over the top etc but its only cause they are probably trying to help would you rather they lie and say fin dont hurt you?...you guys have a brain use it its just opinions on here its up to you lot what you want to do no one is forcing anyone to not have fin...it is THAT simple they only stating the truth that fin can(theres a chance you be fine) mess you up but end of the day it is YOU who has the last word it is THAT simple.


 Sure

Here is the formula:

1)Starts out that you state your opinion. 

2)Then its becomes 'common knowledge' the stuff is bad for you  :Mad: 

3)Then 'you cant have kids'  :Frown: 

4) Then then feel brave enough to start telling you the mythical long term permanent side effects. Even if you stop!  :EEK!: 

5) When asked if this was true why dont the doctors yank it off the shelves, they trot out the old 'grand conspiracy' theory that it makes them too much money so they cover up the truth like an episode of the x-files.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So we have to come and bang you on the head, pull you back to reality and tell you 4% experience noticeable side effects. Everyone in the 4% can taper back or just go off it. 

They dont need you guys to tell them the evils of side effects. They can read the damn warning  label off the bottle themselves.  :Smile:

----------


## Dan26

^^^Completely misinterpreted/misunderstood his post and took it out of context.

If you get sides from fin, you post your experience on this forum, just like the people who have positive experiences. Can't be faulted for that. Ultimately its up to the individual to do their own due diligence and decide what is best for them.

My personal opinion; if hairloss bothers you, at least give it a try...be smart about it, get tests perhaps start om low dose etc

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> ^^^completely misinterpreted/misunderstood his post and took it out of context.
> 
> If you get sides from fin, you post your experience on this forum, just like the people who have positive experiences. Can't be faulted for that. Ultimately its up to the individual to do their own due diligence and decide what is best for them.
> 
> My personal opinion; if hairloss bothers you, at least give it a try...be smart about it, get tests perhaps start om low dose etc


 




+100

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

man I've tried fin 4 times now at different doses and days and it still messes me up. sucks.

----------


## drybone

> ^^^Completely misinterpreted/misunderstood his post and took it out of context.
> 
> *If you get sides from fin, you post your experience on this forum*, just like the people who have positive experiences. Can't be faulted for that. Ultimately its up to the individual to do their own due diligence and decide what is best for them.
> 
> My personal opinion; if hairloss bothers you, at least give it a try...be smart about it, get tests perhaps start om low dose etc


 Its not what they do. They dont just post their experience and move on. They drone on and on about it. 

I *WISH* that is all they did  :Frown:  

Trust me. 

So have at it. I cant stop you. I can call you out on it. Cant stop you.

----------


## drybone

> man I've tried fin 4 times now at different doses and days and it still messes me up. sucks.


 I definitely would stop taking it. After like the second time at most. Sorry it didnt work out for you. 

Works great for 96% of us though  :Smile: 

(yes I have had this exact same exchange 50 times now )

----------


## Dan26

Agree drybone, but there is also the odd person who completely disregards the side effects and acts very negatively towards the innocent people who have atleast given it a shot but it didn't work out. Your not one of those guys, but they do exist.

I say this as someone who wishes they started fin earlier!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Its not what they do. They dont just post their experience and move on. They drone on and on about it. 
> 
> I *WISH* that is all they did  
> 
> Trust me. 
> 
> So have at it. I cant stop you. I can call you out on it. Cant stop you.


 Drybone hit the nail on the head with his last 3 posts.  I don't have a problem at all with people giving their experience while using propecia.  But when statements are made calling the drug "poison", that is not helping people.  When statistics are falsified to make people believe your chance of getting sides is 60%, that is not helping anybody.  90% of the contribution from these guys are comments about how fin destroyed their lives.  They try to explain how they were studs or borderline porno stars before fin and now they suffer from ED, its just ridiculous and BS.  

Again, like I said before, this site should be a place where people can come to and get help for their hair loss and these guys are turning it into a place where guys come to and are frightened away from the meds that can work.  If they want to preach an anti fin message, there is already a site for that.  If they want to preach to just go bald and be happy with it, there is a site for that too.  This is bald truth talk, people come here for the truth about balding and treatments, lets keep it that way.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

If there are any guys reading this who are considering taking finasteride please do proper research.  There are clinical studies that have been done where the incidents of side effects have been below 5%.  Those that did unfortunately get sides were back to normal after stopping the use of the drug.  Another thing to keep in mind is that finasteride has been in use for 20 years.  Why is it that now, all of a sudden we are hearing about these debilitating sides being so common?  If you google propecia sides you will find *new* stories and articles.  If this drug has been so dangerous there should be stories dating back to 20 years ago. 

Just do your research guys.  Look for clinical studies.  Talk to doctors that have prescribed the drug.  Base your decision on accurate information, not internet garbage.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Im pretty sure the people who say fin is bad etc mean no god damn harm maybe they are trying to look out for others cause fin messed them up and they are just warning others...yeah maybe some are to strict maybe some are over the top etc but its only cause they are probably trying to help would you rather they lie and say fin dont hurt you?...*you guys have a brain use it its just opinions on here its up to you lot what you want to do no one is forcing anyone to not have fin...it is THAT simple they only stating the truth that fin can(theres a chance you be fine) mess you up but end of the day it is YOU who has the last word it is THAT simple*.


 Yes I understand this, but unfortunately most guys don't.  They take what these guys are writing as fact and are defeated before they even start the drug.  They are so frightened by the garbage that these guys spread that they take the drug and instead of believing sides are rare, they wait for them to happen.  When anything does happen like "ball ache", which they have probably had hundreds of times before propecia, they jump off the drug.  Another propecia opponent is created, who most likely didn't even have sides caused by propecia.  We have a guy who is now going to waste time and continue to lose hair.  We now have a guy that is going to waste money on experimental crap that isn't going to work.  With every hair lost this guy will get more and more bitter which is the key prerequisite to joining the anti fin army.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Wanted to bump this thread.  I have noticed many threads from newbies wanting to do something about their hair loss.  Many of them have concerns about about Finasteride sides.  I'm not going to get into another war on fin sides, we all know they can be very real.  

I have posted a link below to my intro thread.  I just posted my latest comparison pics.  I definitely have some regrowth.  I am not saying my hair looks great or even good, but I have regrown some hair in only 6 months of fin use(7 months minox).  In my opinion, I think it was worth the risk and only wish I would have started on fin when I first started losing hair.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=12896&page=2

----------


## awesome1

> If there are any guys reading this who are considering taking finasteride please do proper research.  There are clinical studies that have been done where the incidents of side effects have been below 5%.  Those that did unfortunately get sides were back to normal after stopping the use of the drug.  Another thing to keep in mind is that finasteride has been in use for 20 years.  Why is it that now, all of a sudden we are hearing about these debilitating sides being so common?  If you google propecia sides you will find *new* stories and articles.  If this drug has been so dangerous there should be stories dating back to 20 years ago. 
> 
> Just do your research guys.  Look for clinical studies.  Talk to doctors that have prescribed the drug.  Base your decision on accurate information, not internet garbage.


 I have been trying, and am having difficult times finding conclusive studies on the safety of the drug.  There have been 8 pages of bickering and nothing conclusive from you guys.  Can any of you substantiate your claims?  I made a topic the other day stating my reservations and continued to get hammered with anecdotal evidence, which will generally only reflect your own experience with the drug.

That said, here's an interesting article I saw today that is related: http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014...g-it-will-work

That said, this was conducted with a migraine medication, Maxalt, and I'm sure the same effects carries over to some degree with other drugs.  I am just concerned with messing with my hormones which is something ultimately cosmetic (though of course I realize the mental issues that can come along from something as deflating as MPB)

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I have been trying, and am having difficult times finding conclusive studies on the safety of the drug.  There have been 8 pages of bickering and nothing conclusive from you guys.  Can any of you substantiate your claims?


 Talking about fin?
Just Google it, this drug has been studied & studied & studied by different universities/companies. You might get gyno, ED, reduced libido, less ejaculate, etc. They might persist for awhile after you quit (except gyno which requires surgery once it sets in)
Also you might have ball ache for the first few weeks

This is far from a mysterious drug, people have been on it for 20 years now. Even if it suddenly kills you after 25 years it would basically be worth it to not go bald as a young male
Good luck w/ your decision

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Talking about fin?
> *Just Google it, this drug has been studied & studied & studied by different universities/companies*. You might get gyno, ED, reduced libido, less ejaculate, etc. They might persist for awhile after you quit (except gyno which requires surgery once it sets in)
> Also you might have ball ache for the first few weeks
> 
> *This is far from a mysterious drug, people have been on it for 20 years now.* Even if it suddenly kills you after 25 years it would basically be worth it to not go bald as a young male
> Good luck w/ your decision


 This and that.  There are plenty of studies that have been done, along with over 2 decades of use.  You aren't going to get very many unbiased opinions here unfortunately.  You have the guys for using it: have had success with finasteride with little or no side effects.  You have the guys against it: have used it and got sides, or are too afraid to give it a try or stay on it.  My recommendation would be to do what I did: go online and research sides, clinical studies and talk to your doctor about the drugs safety, then make your decision based on that info.

----------


## Jcm800

Of all the sides, gynaecomastia and mental issues would worry me the most. And of course penile shrinkage.. I think I'd rather go bald than suffer those.. 

But, I'm seeing a urologist on Friday, maybe he can shed some light on what he thinks I should do,  perhaps I'll be prescribed Avodart anyway, have to see.

----------


## mpb47

If you are on the line about it you may consider doing what some of have done and that is use a very low dosage and or frequency of dosage.

A small dosage seems to have halted my balding with no sides so far.

Sex drive is fine and energy level is fine. I used to be severely overweight and lost it all by running and propecia has not made me fat, though I have slipped a bit but that is my fault by overeating. Speaking of which, I have somewhat inadvertently dis-proven another crazy side I have heard about.

A few months back a friend that was in my weight loss support group contacted me to asked how I had been doing. I was honest and told her that I had gained about 20 of it back-still not bad considering at one time I was about 100 pounds overweight. She admitted she had gained about 10-12 of hers back.
We both agreed that we had come to far to to let it go.
We both agreed to get back on track. To stay motivated, I promised her I would stop shaving until the 20 was gone. I was half way there at Thanksgiving but at Christmas I was around a lot of relatives and food,plus I got sick so I slipped a bit. Bottom line is propecia did not hinder my beard from growing in anyway..in fact I am getting silly duck dynasty comments from friends. 
On a more positive note, despite what I have heard, I have got a lot of positive comments from women about my "big" beard so I may keep it after the 20 is gone.

So far propecia is working for me and not causing any problems, but I don't blame anyone for being scared as the same thing happened to me years ago, I am just sorry I waited so long. But I am glad I hedged my bets, so to speak and went on a low dosage as it seems to be working for me.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks mpb47,  remind me please, what dosage and frequency are you on?

----------


## mpb47

> Thanks mpb47,  remind me please, what dosage and frequency are you on?


 Well for the first month it was .25mg once a week. After that i went to 2x a week. I am staying here for now, but will increase if needed.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Well for the first month it was .25mg once a week. After that i went to 2x a week. I am staying here for now, but will increase if needed.


 If I ever started getting sides, I would micro dose just like you do.  I would rather try that before giving up on the drug completely.  Bottom line, fin works and unfortunately it is one of the very few things that does.

----------


## mpb47

> If I ever started getting sides, I would micro dose just like you do.  I would rather try that before giving up on the drug completely.  Bottom line, fin works and unfortunately it is one of the very few things that does.


 Yes that is what I should have done the first time I was on it but I just read all the stories on the net and got scared like everyone else.

Trust me. It was not a fun experience getting very good results...so good I almost forgot I even had mpb other than taking the meds. Then going off of it and seeing myself going bald all over again .

I was at the point where ether had to get back on it or accept my mpb. So after reading another thread , I felt this was a good compromise. So glad I got back on it.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I just took a trip over to propeciahelp.  I know, I know, but I was bored and have a couple of hour before I leave work.  

On the front page there were a couple of links to articles where people were trying to get propecia recalled.  Are you kidding me?  Why would people be trying to get a drug banned that has helped millions of people?  Why would they try to take away the best thing we have to fight MPB?  I understand that many people are suffering sides, I truly get it, and feel bad for those men.  But how many more men would be hurt if all of a sudden they had absolutely no hope to save their hair?  How many more depressed men would be out there?  Suicides?  Should millions more be made to suffer because a few thousand are suffering from persistent sides?  

I know it sucks if you are one who has suffered sides, but as hair loss sufferers we should be in this fight together, not trying to screw each other over by taking away the best med we have to fight mpb.  I am all for proper labeling and documenting the risks of taking finasteride, but to try to get it banned doesn't make sense.  We all need to take responsibility for our own health and research any prescription drugs that we are considering.  It is ultimately our responsibility to decide whether or not taking any drug is worth the risk.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

My latest finasteride thoughts.  Lately it seems that so many threads are turning into propecia debates.  I get that there are guys out there that have suffered from persistent side effects, and understand why they would be upset.  *I would be upset also*.  But we have too many people that jump on the anti fin band wagon for no reason at all.  For most guys that get sides, they stop taking the drug and the sides go away.   This can happen with ANY prescription drug available.  If I take a blood pressure med and get sexual sides, I'll stop taking it and try something else.  I will not go to various message forums and call the medication "poison" just because it didn't work for me.  It may not have worked for me, but it works for millions of others.

On a regular basis though, you will see the same guys, some of which have never even taken finasteride, repeat the same message: fin is poison, eunich pills, your dick will fall off, etc.  They can't take the drug or are too afraid to try the most effective treatment available, so they want to make sure others have that same fear and suffer the same fate.  Just because something hasn't worked or you're too afraid to help yourself doesn't mean you should discourage others from treating their hair loss.  The fact is that Propecia has a *long* track record for safety and has been used by millions for over two decades.

We all need to face the facts.  Until the miracle cures get released, we have only two FDA proven hair loss treatments that work:  Minoxidil and Finasteride, that's it!

----------


## brandeis

Some people have not any side effects from fin so according to me, Don't create any fear before use any product.

----------


## Illusion

> I delayed taking for only about two months out of fear of the drug -- I still regret it.  Wonder how much more hair I would have.  Probably not _that_ much, but some.
> 
> People who have MPB in the early stages need to GET. ON. FIN. or accept baldness.  There is no other option.


 Like my post in one of the other threads int his subforum, I wish it was this easy for me... Can GP's prescribe propecia btw? Or is that something only dermatologists are allowed?

----------


## baldozer

Fin is only good for mild/moderate balders. For heavy balders like me, it does not work.

----------


## HairIsLife

> Fin is only good for mild/moderate balders. For heavy balders like me, it does not work.


 It doesn't need to work. Bald is cool man, haven't you heard ?

----------


## baldozer

> It doesn't need to work. Bald is cool man, haven't you heard ?


 It is cool indeed, but I'm joint pointing out a fact. Heavy balders might start taking Fin, with the hope that they would not lose any hair, but instead might end up both bald and with the side effects of Fin.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> It is cool indeed, but I'm joint pointing out a fact. Heavy balders might start taking Fin, with the hope that they would not lose any hair, but instead might end up both bald and with the side effects of Fin.


 That would suck, but is a possibility unfortunately.

----------

